# my dog get hump by a black dog



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a choclate lab and she just done in heat today and at fb in the morning my dog got humped by a black dog. I say if you people donot or cannot controll you dog do leave them at home. This happen last years and i was even got hump on my leg won time. leave the bad dogs and bark dogs at home. thanks you


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

You are a joke. Get lost.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am sure the other dog's owner was ticked you took your dog into the marsh while in heat. Every dog owner down wind from you today was probably wondering why their dog couldn't sit still. 

o-|| o-||


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I agree. You shouldn't take your dog out to the marsh or a hunt test if she's in heat. It's hard to control the dog's natural desire to breed. It's partly your fault. Also, please type your posts in word and run a spell check. Very hard to read and understand.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

bird buster said:


> I agree. You shouldn't take your dog out to the marsh or a hunt test if she's in heat. It's hard to control the dog's natural desire to breed. It's partly your fault. Also, please type your posts in word and run a spell check. Very hard to read and understand.


He isn't serious, he is just a wanna be klark. Klark is hilarious because he is original.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

bird buster said:


> I agree. You shouldn't take your dog out to the marsh or a hunt test if she's in heat. It's hard to control the dog's natural desire to breed. It's partly your fault. Also, please type your posts in word and run a spell check. Very hard to read and understand.


+1


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

Whatever, he aint no wanna be Klark. They all just wanna be dkhnsdkjfhsdftn!! -_O-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> Whatever, he aint no wanna be Klark. They all just wanna be dkhnsdkjfhsdftn!! -_O-


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- thanks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

eddy said:


> I have a choclate lab and she just done in heat today and at fb in the morning my dog got humped by a black dog. I say if you people donot or cannot controll you dog do leave them at home. This happen last years and i was even got hump on my leg won time. leave the bad dogs and bark dogs at home. thanks you


Joel D. Is there anyway you can teach me how to make some of this dudes sentences, my signature??? There's several gold mines in this one, I mean "won" paragraph. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> eddy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a choclate lab and she just done in heat today and at fb in the morning my dog got humped by a black dog. I say if you people donot or cannot controll you dog do leave them at home. This happen last years and i was even got hump on my leg won time. leave the bad dogs and bark dogs at home. thanks you
> ...


Done, if you want it changed back to what you had, here is the old one http://thegutpile.net/index.php* A place where it's o.k to say a bad word or two, and have a sexy girl for an avatar!!!*
I had to cut it way down as 180 digits is the max.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

haha, I was kidding but thanks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My yellow lab could use a piece of butt, he's **** near wore his blanket out from humping it to death.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> My yellow lab could use a piece of butt, he's **** near wore his blanket out from humping it to death.


sounds like eddys leg is pretty attractive also :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's what you get for taking a dog in heat out to a public marsh. Brilliant! What the hell did you think was going to happen?

If a female dog is in heat they should stay home under lock and key. You cant enter a female in a trial if she's in heat.

You had no business being out there with her in that condition.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

"Must have a little bit of Mississippi leg hound in 'em. Best to just let him finish..." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously, dogs in heat should be kept away from public places. You should know that already as the owner of a female dog.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can't control your dog get him fixed. In heat or not I'm betting the black dog would still be trying to hump the female. The owner of the black dog should leave his dog home because he has a pair of Nuts and can't control his dog //dog//


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

sometime my typing is not to best. I read this post and try to talk better, what i mean to say is bad dog in marsh run all around. some people need to trane there dog better to listen, cuz i didn't want my dog geting humped, and one time my friend and me walk down the dike and i got hump on the leg. just only hunt with a trane dog. it that easy!!!!!


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I want to meet this "eddy"


----------



## toowide-deer (Dec 11, 2007)

Why do I picture "Eddy" and his dog chasing down Ned Beatty and Jon Voight in the marsh. This can't be real as I read this.....Honestly I'm speechless. But great entertainment!!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

DI DI DI...This "eddy" is what you get when you let a dog breed with your sister


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

OKEE said:


> If you can't control your dog get him fixed. In heat or not I'm betting the black dog would still be trying to hump the female. The owner of the black dog should leave his dog home because he has a pair of Nuts and can't control his dog //dog//


So your saying it's the dogs fault. Thats crazy! When the fresh sent of a female is in heat is in the air. Even a dog with out nutts will be all over her. Why should only the male dogs get fixed. Eddy could fix his female that would solve the problem. I have a female dog and I would never take her out in heat because no matter how well trained. A dog will be a dog. And you can't blame the dog for that.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Joel Draxler said:


> I am sure the other dog's owner was ticked you took your dog into the marsh while in heat. Every dog owner down wind from you today was probably wondering why their dog couldn't sit still.
> 
> o-|| o-||


i think you won this argument! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> OKEE said:
> 
> 
> > If you can't control your dog get him fixed. In heat or not I'm betting the black dog would still be trying to hump the female. The owner of the black dog should leave his dog home because he has a pair of Nuts and can't control his dog //dog//
> ...


I'm saying the owners fault that can't control thier dog. Just sounds a little prejudice. Leave your female dog home because people can't control their male dogs. So your saying the dog that is running all over the marsh humping every thing in sight is just being a dog and it's not his fault. I also have a female and had her fixed.I still run into some idiot male dogs, i still thinks it's a control issue.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd be pissed if my star stud dog humped your mutt for free. Theres a stud fee for that. Be glad he didn't shoot your dog to keep his bloodlines pure. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > OKEE said:
> ...


Interesting argument you present here, OKEE. Consider this- imagine how much self control it took for you to keep it in your pants as a teenager when you had a hot little honey at your beckon call. Now consider how hard it is for a dog who is working with less than half the brainpower that you have to control this desire. Besides the will to live, the desire to mate is the strongest urge given to any creature. Disciplined or not, a horny dog is going to do what he's going to do. This has been known for eons, and that's why common sense (and frankly field etiquette) tells us to leave a bitch home when she's in heat. You may not agree, but I would be willing to bet that more than 90% of bird doggers on here would!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

PS-its a shame when you can't use the term "b!tch" for what it actually means without it being censored.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> I'd be **** if my star stud dog humped your mutt for free. Theres a stud fee for that. Be glad he didn't shoot your dog to keep his bloodlines pure. :lol:


Best comment in this thread!


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

I've seen it happen before. Watching a guy shoot a dog over that is not good. Both parties are responsible for there dogs. Hopefully she's not prego an if she is hopefully its pure


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting argument you present here, OKEE. Consider this- imagine how much self control it took for you to keep it in your pants as a teenager when you had a hot little honey at your beckon call. Now consider how hard it is for a dog who is working with less than half the brainpower that you have to control this desire. Besides the will to live, the desire to mate is the strongest urge given to any creature. Disciplined or not, a horny dog is going to do what he's going to do. This has been known for eons, and that's why common sense (and frankly field etiquette) tells us to leave a **** home when she's in heat. You may not agree, but I would be willing to bet that more than 90% of bird doggers on here would!

*OKEE WROTE*
Ha Ha Chaser I was thinking of the same thing about teenagers. This is why I would like to lock my teenage daughter up until she is 21 but they have laws against it. Yes I agree if your female(dog) is in heat you should leave her home. This post just hit a nerve and is the reason I had my female (dog)fixed.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I would be more than pissed if you brought your in heat **** to the marsh and I couldn't control my pure bread due to your lack of concideration for other hunters. All I can say is that I hope he lets you have pick of the litter and you get a male this time around!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

My dog i took to hunt some burds and she done been in heat twelv days but hump she did not get that day!!!Dannit!!! I'z soooo pised. Will try to get her hump to took her nest satray. She might done be done with heat tho and i been reel piszed.


----------

